# Wildfire Smoke and Location Maps



## Jerrell (Sep 5, 2021)

Not sure where to put this. Since I feel smoke affecting my health, I put it this thread.

I want to share a couple online maps I use to navigate and/or know what to expect down the road in regards to wildfires.

This one I use for smoke:
https://hwp-viz.gsd.esrl.noaa.gov/smoke/#
This one is for the PNW, but you can navigate to maps and info for different regions. 

https://gacc.nifc.gov/nwcc/information/firemap.aspx
Feel free to add more resources!


----------



## Koala (Sep 6, 2021)

I use this one which shows active fires, smoke plumes, and will give ranges based on the "healthy - unhealthy for sensitive groups - very unhealthy" continuum 

Fire and Smoke Map - https://fire.airnow.gov/


----------



## ali (Sep 8, 2021)

I had a bunch of these bookmarked when i was in BC.

A good one for Canada that also shows US is: Smoke Forecast - FireSmoke.ca - https://firesmoke.ca/forecasts/current/

I also highly recommend this one: earth :: a global map of wind, weather, and ocean conditions - https://earth.nullschool.net/

It shows wind patterns all over the world, and you can put different overlays to capture air quality, so not just fire smoke but other air pollution too.

If you're interested in the fires themselves (not just the smoke) this Firemappers dashboard captures a lot of the reports: ArcGIS Web Application - https://www.arcgis.com/apps/webappviewer/index.html?id=6dc469279760492d802c7ba6db45ff0e


----------



## Jerrell (Sep 27, 2021)

A friend of mine just clued me into this one for air quality overall:

https://www.breezometer.com/


----------



## Jerrell (Nov 3, 2022)

Okay, not a smoke app, but a great fire info app for California (only at this time) is:

Watch Duty
(Icon is a white box with a flame in it)

Working near Shasta all summer, it was my go to for info on both the Weed and Mountain fires.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 3, 2022)

Just want to add, in case you are wondering about where the smoke is coming from, and whats up with fires (I use this to see if the train lines are being affected)its a national real time fire information website put together by the National Wildfire Coordination Group:

NWCG - Inciweb


----------

